# Have you vacuumed your cat[s] lately?



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 2, 2009)

Seriously, have you?


----------



## Thewife (Jun 2, 2009)

My cats are lucky if I feed them!

I have heard of cats that like being vacuumed!

Bruiser puppy was not to thrilled with the idea!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 3, 2009)

No indoor cats here to worry about but, growing up my Smokey kitty loved to be vacuumed.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 3, 2009)

If I tried to vacuum my cats...


----------



## okiron (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't feel like dying lol. Mine run from the vacuum.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

Ours used to hate her very rare baths and never needed a vacuum. When she got to be about 18, she learned to love them. The hot bath made her arthritis feel good.
Oh, you didn't know cats lived that long? Neither did I until we had a house cat with the brains to stay out of trouble! We miss our Magic.
RIP dear girl.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

I had a house cat live to be 19 1/2 years. He got an infection in a tooth that mom didn't notice and that really took him down. (I had to leave him behind when I got married as he was advanced in years and DH's folks lived with us and they had a house cat that was advanced in years. We thought it would be to traumatic to them both to introduce them to each other.)


----------



## PattiXmas (Jun 4, 2009)

Years ago, I had a Persian/Himalayan indoor cat.  My sister was visiting and we ran the vacuum.  Mere Kitty wouldn't move and stood right there.  My sister took the hose nozzle and ran it over him.  He arched his back and looked like he enjoyed it, so she did it again.  Guess what the monster did then!!!  He pooped!  It was sooooooo gross!  I made her clean it since she made the mess!  He was an awful cranky cat.  We had always bathed him as a kitten, so he was used to it.  He used to like it.  One day, we tried to bathe him, and the monster pooped in the tub!!


----------

